# My guys.



## Gilraen Took (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, I currently have 2 bettas, unfortunately the 3rd died a few nights ago 

One(Bud) is in my 20 gal. community/livebearer tank. The other(Mardi) is in a one gallon container, but will be moved to my empty 10 gal. tank later today.

Lessee, Bud is definately claustrophobic. Also he's dark blue with a splash of red on his fins. When I had him in a 1 gal he didn't move around or eat a lot, now he's happy as a clam. Swims everywhere, only once in a while chases the cories away from their shrimp pellets(lol, fun to watch him get confused when they get algae wafers) and is generally okay with the other fish. There was one in there for a while that was nipping at his tail fin, yet the tank had a mini-crash a while back and now no one is nipping on him anymore. His oddball habbit, once in a while he'll go from resting at the top of the tank, swim to the bottom of it and shove a snail off of a rock for seemingly no reason.

Then there's Mardi. He's a mama's boy. He's gold with a splash of purple(hence the name. All the extra he needed was a bit of green...) There's not really anything else to say... He's not too happy in the smaller tank, but I'm sure he'll perk up when I put him in the 10


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

what, no pics!! ??


----------

